# trouble logging out



## lonecoyote

Hi, I click on log out, it tells me all cookines are cleared, then the next time I visit, it says welcome lonecoyote, and I'm able to post immediately, so this means I stayed logged in somehow, right? forgive my ignorance and thanks in advance for replies.


----------



## Lisa

I had this problem too Lonecoyote.  

 Go into tools, options and delete your cookies.  Every once in a while it happens to me and after I delete the cookies, the log out button works again.

 Hope this helps


----------



## lonecoyote

Thank you very much, Nalia. I'll give it a try.


----------



## TigerWoman

I happened to me yesterday or maybe the day before.  But it finally logged out.  TW


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*How do I clear the cache, cookies, and history from Internet Explorer or AOL?*

 Occasionally, it may be necessary to delete cached Internet files from Internet Explorer's Temporary Internet files folder, locally-stored Web site information (otherwise known as cookies), and the history of viewed Web page addresses. This may be necessary when a frequently-used resource (such as www.websitename.com) changes addresses, or you are having issues connecting to your school, or the Interactive Mathematics/English icon is not working properly.

 To clear the cache, cookies, and history from Internet Explorer or AOL, perform the following steps:
*
 Step one:* Close all open Internet Explorer and/or AOL windows using the X in upper right corner of the window.


*Step two:* From the Start menu, select Settings, and then click Control Panel.

 Note: In Windows XP, from the start menu, click Control Panel.


*Step three:* From the Control Panel, double-click Internet Options.



 Note: Step 4 and Step 5 detail clearing the cache.

*Step four:* From the General tab, click Delete Files.


*Step five:* From the Delete Files dialog box, click to select Delete all offline content, and click OK.


 Note: Step 6 through Step 12 detail how to manually clear cookies. To clear cookies automatically, Internet Explorer 6 users may click Delete Cookies; then from the Delete Cookies dialog box, click OK. Proceed to Step 13 to learn how to clear the history.

*Step six: *Under Temporary Internet files, click Settings.


*Step seven:* Under Check for newer versions of stored pages, ensure that Automatically is selected, and click View Files.


*Step eight: *From the Edit menu, click Select All.


*Step nine:* From the File menu, click Delete.


*Step ten:* From the WARNING dialog box, click Yes.


*Step eleven:* To close the Cookies window, click X.


*Step twelve:* From the Settings dialog box, click OK.


*Warning: After clearing cookies, your browser may not automatically log into certain Web sites. If this occurs, you will need to manually log into the site(s) using your user name/user ID and password.*


 Note: Step 13 and Step 14 detail how to clear the history.

*Step thirteen: *Under History, click Clear History.


*Step fourteen:* From the Internet Options dialog box, click Yes.


*Step fifteen:* Click OK.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*How Do I Clear My Cookies in Firefox? *

*Windows*


Open *Firefox*

 			Click on the *Tools* menu then click on *Options*

 			Click on the *Privacy* image on the left

 			To the right, click on the *Clear* button beside *Cookies*

Click *Ok*.


 *Macintosh OS 10 *


 			Open *Firefox*

           	Click on the *Firefox* menu then click on *Preferences.*

           	Click on the *Privacy* image on the left.

           	To the right, click on the *Clear* button beside *Cookies.*

 			Click *Ok*.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Other Browsers:

*Safari 1.0 (MacOS X)*

   Choose Preferences from Safari menu
 Select Security icon
 Press Show Cookies button
 Select the Cookies to be deleted from the list
 Press Delete button


*Opera*

  For Opera 6.0, go to Files on the tool bar. Click on Delete Private Data. Then select what cookies you want to delete. Usually, a cookie has a name that is the same as or similar to that of the web site that provided them.

  Users of Opera may also stop cookies from being written to the hard drive, by making the cookies file read only. However, even if the browser can't "write" cookies to the hard drive, it can still cache them, and it may create a new cookie file.





*Netscape Navigator 7.x*

   Choose Cookie Manager from the Tools menu.
 Choose Manage Stored Cookies.
 Remove any cookie from the list, or remove all cookies.


*Netscape Navigator 6.x*

   Choose Cookie Manager from the Tools menu.
 Choose Manage Stored Cookies.
 Remove any cookie from the list, or remove all cookies.


*Netscape Navigator 4.x*

  In Netscape, all cookies are stored into one file, called Cookies.txt, in the user preferences folder, making them easy to find and delete. The folder can be located by using your file management software to search your hard disk drive for "cookies.txt".

  Users of Netscape Navigator 4.x may also stop cookies from being written to the hard drive, by making the cookies file read only. However, even if the browser can't "write" cookies to the hard drive, it can still cache them, and it may create a new cookie file.

*Mozilla*

   Choose Cookie Manager from the Tools menu.
  Choose Manage Stored Cookies.
  Remove any cookie from the list, or remove all cookies.


----------



## Lisa

ummm..err... lonecoyote... just look up from my post.  Thats what I meant to say. 

 I knew it would only be a matter of time before I was outgeeked on this thread


----------



## daddyslittle1

hi,
  i also had this problem but my sister was logged on and when i went to log on it would not log her out so what i did was got on her screen name on msn and pressed log out and it worked    :idunno:


----------

